# Grouse Fans



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm wanting to do at least one grouse fan this year to set up by my chukar. Any advice on how much of the back skin/tail to save and advice on how to preserve the fan so that the mount turns out ok?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Any advice on how much of the back skin/tail to save and advice on how to preserve the fan so that the mount turns out ok?


shouldn't you consult a doctor for a circumcising?


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Hey guys, I'm wanting to do at least one grouse fan this year to set up by my chukar. Any advice on how much of the back skin/tail to save and advice on how to preserve the fan so that the mount turns out ok?


PM HJB... he has quite a few fans...


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

I am going to do some as well.. already got my first one here ready to go. just got to get some borax for the skin part


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

This is written for turkey fans but the basic procedure will be the same for all birds.
http://www.wildturkeyzone.com/articles/fan.htm
When cutting the back skin I would leave it longer that you think you will need and trim it up later.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

You don't need borax or any of that crap. All you need to do is to make sure you cut it off in the right spot. After you cut it off and get home, fan it out on a piece of cardboard or cork board and stick some push pins in it. Let it dry for a week or so and you have a nice fan. If you cut too much meat off, just get a Q-tip and rub some bleach or hyd peroxide on it. This is really simple stuff that people always try to complicate.
Good Luck
[attachment=0:3i9bmokk]Grouse Fan.JPG[/attachment:3i9bmokk]


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

+1 on what HJB said. Sometimes, I put a little salt on them too, but they'll do fine if you just pin them out, leave them for a week, I've never had one that stinks or had any problem with them.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

awesome thanks. its drying now


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

So you just pin down the skin and then the skin is what goes in the wooden slot so that only the tail feathers are showing?? Thanks for the advice fellas. I'd love to get a red phase ruffie but all I've seen are blue so far. Didn't get out for the opener but maybe this weekend will be the one. HJB... nice blue fan. I usually seem to lose a feather or two, either from shot, the dog or just mishandling. Anyone else have problems with feathers pulling out easily when you handle your birds? Any way to prevent that in the field? 

Sagebrush... nice comment. Not quite the proceedure I was after. :lol:


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

In my experience, most of the grouse shot early in the season have crappy fans. Once the rifle deer season hits, the fans are beautiful.
I have shot a red phase ruffie and it's fan was perfect. I'll post a pic later. I have only seen one red phase in my whole life, man they are pretty.

Good luck with the season!


----------

